
Ask HN: Website / GitHub for shaming websites that do not work in Firefox? - SamuelAdams
Is there a list similar to Dumb Password Rules[1], but for websites that do not work in Firefox? The idea is to publicly shame companies for not testing their software across common browsers.<p>Live example:<p>Open Firefox 69 on Windows 10 1803+.<p>Set the web browser width to 1250+ pixels.<p>Open https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lmcu.org<p>Click &quot;Online Banking Login&quot;<p>Observe the orange &quot;Login&quot; buttons are pushed down slightly.<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dumb-password-rules&#x2F;dumb-password-rules
======
codingdave
> buttons are pushed down slightly.

When I worked in banking, we'd get similar complaints about things of exactly
as much importance as that complaint. We even frequently had people who would
email such things directly to our CIO, and he would come downstairs and ask us
about it. And we'd say, "Yep, that is a legit problem. Do you want us to drop
all the mission-critical priorities to fix it?" He'd say, "No.", and go back
to his office.

By all means, send them a bug report. But shaming a company because your bug
report doesn't become their #1 priority? No thanks.

------
badrabbit
Oh please there are so many offenders. Even IT vendors that charge a fortune
for their product explicitly state they only support Chrome. What a sham, I
wish DOJ would at least regulate Chrome so that it does not implement
interfaces that give it a unique advantage to further dominate or lock-down
users. Clearly anti-competitive.

A lot of times Google is to blame,I can understand how _some_ people simply
lack resources to support multiple browsers.

------
cuddlybacon
It's not just Firefox. I notice sites not working on Safari (both mobile and
desktop). I remember it happening with Edge as well when I tried it. It seems
that Chrome is the new IE these days.

The most common symptom I see is buttons that don't do anything when clicked.

------
orf
Yes, it's built right into firefox. Press the `...` in the URL bar and select
"Report site issue", or visit:

[https://webcompat.com/issues/new](https://webcompat.com/issues/new)

------
vntok
Have a look at this graph [1], Firefox is definitely not a "common" browser
today in most countries; Chrome, Safari and their many siblings are. Unless
your company's website is only targeting a country where Firefox somehow leads
the pack, your company would be much better served spending precious developer
time on supporting Chrome+Safari+UC Browser (probably the 3rd most popular
browser in the world?).

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_browser#/media/File:Web_br...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_browser#/media/File:Web_browser_usage_share_StatCounter.svg)

~~~
zamadatix
With Edge going away the only 3 "real" browsers to test are Chrome, Safari,
and Firefox. The rest are just UI remixes on slightly older versions of the
listed.

------
olliej
There are also frequently sites that only work in Chrome.

Because they’re now functionally IE

------
sp332
I like the idea, but I'm not seeing that particular example. FF 71 (Nightly)
on Win10: [https://imgur.com/a/Ux5QkZV](https://imgur.com/a/Ux5QkZV)

------
Pawamoy
Similar to [https://github.com/dumb-password-rules/dumb-password-
rules](https://github.com/dumb-password-rules/dumb-password-rules)

~~~
Pawamoy
Woops, "didn't read", will delete later

------
soulchild37
If you need to use their service more than they need you, they won't care.
Best course of action is to switch to another bank that care about UI.

------
gtirloni
Similar to SSL Server Test[0]? I like the idea.

[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest)

------
notjustanymike
Our users are 70% chrome, 20% Safari, 3% Samsung browser, and then the rest.
Good luck shaming our site, it'll affect our priorities about 2%.

------
boring_twenties
Wow, I use lmcu as well and never noticed that. Of course, now I can't unsee
it.

------
drannex
I love this concept. Start it.

